# This freaks me out I shot today.



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Freaky


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

WTH?


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

A three legged, two bearded, two tailed turkey. Must have been out by Dugway


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

The two tails and two beards doesn't weird me out near as much as the third leg!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That is one bad-a$$ bird. Dang! It looks like if you tried to shoot it on a hunt, it would come over, rip the shotgun out of your hand with that extra foot and kick your arss with the other two. Wow.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That would make an interesting mount. A great bird for Thanksgiving dinner.. an extra drumstick! :EAT: 

Great shot Dave.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

"Is that a third leg you have there, or are you just happy to see me?"


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

He needed the third one to scratch himself with.

Here is the next shot of him.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I kind of figured that you were trying to pull a fast one on these turkeys.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

Tom's cell mate Bubba made his first night in prision the longest of his life.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Great shot Dave. Im surprised no one started talking photoshop :lol: 

Huntinfool/Norm


----------

